# how the *bleep* do you clean the dang seat belts?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I hate em, I do....not for comfort issues or ideology, but because I have an otherwise spotless car with nasty, nasty seatbelts

Coincidentally, it's the one thing all pax touch on entry and egress... So yeah they both cause and notice the problem.BTW, cleanliness is the one flag I've never gotten at Lyft... Maybe cuz everyone's advice scared me into neatfreakiness, or maybe it's just that lil things like icky seatbelts don't get comments, and simply bring in 4* rates...

PS the dang things be BEIGE. which surely "helps", but they feel icky too


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

What exactly is wrong with them? Pics?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Make a bowl of warm soapy water & have a bowl of rinse water. Get a scrubbing pad/brush that is mildly abrasive. Immerse a section of the seat belt in the soapy water & scrub, then rinse (change rinse water often. Repeat as needed & go section by section till clean. 

For the soap - dawn dish soap is usually a good choice. It's got degreasing properties & yet shouldn't deteriorate the seatbelt material. Just a small bit of soap is needed in the water. 

Another choice is to put peroxide in a spray bottle and spray the belts (this is good for carpet & cloth seats too), let it sit for a couple minutes & then scrub at the surface with a cloth. This is good for stubborn stains, not very good for surface grime


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ZMenterprise said:


> What exactly is wrong with them? Pics?


You ever cycle 300-400 ppl a month thru a car with a light interior???

They nasty...that's what's wrong with em. Darkened spots, kinda unpleasant to the touch - the usual

Same crap happens to seats trim and floor mats, but they got wipes that work on those...not so much here


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

grayspinner said:


> Make a bowl of warm soapy water & have a bowl of rinse water. Get a scrubbing pad/brush that is mildly abrasive. Immerse a section of the seat belt in the soapy water & scrub, then rinse (change rinse water often. Repeat as needed & go section by section till clean.
> 
> For the soap - dawn dish soap is usually a good choice. It's got degreasing properties & yet shouldn't deteriorate the seatbelt material. Just a small bit of soap is needed in the water.
> 
> Another choice is to put peroxide in a spray bottle and spray the belts (this is good for carpet & cloth seats too), let it sit for a couple minutes & then scrub at the surface with a cloth. This is good for stubborn stains, not very good for surface grime


I was kinda thinking isopropyl rubbing alcohol on a towel and/or soda if it gets to THAT... But was kinda hoping somebody'd direct me to some wipe-type or similarly simple product. Did freakin wonders on carpets and trim, so I figured I just tried the wrong ones for belts...

Ain't no peroxide coming near ma leather, and I really REALLY hate the smell of Dawn, makes me kinda sick. And potentially gives me hives when slathered on. Yeah, if it gets to soap, I'll just use real soap of the actually-made-o-soap variety...


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

For me, the best and easiest way to clean seat belts is this (sounds more complicated and time consuming than it actually is):

1. Open the door and leave it open.

2. Pull the seatbelt so that it is fully extended.

3. Holding the seatbelt outside the car, shut the door so that it 'traps' the belt between the door and doorjamb.

4. Spray a water-based cleaner/degreaser onto the belt.

5. Hold the belt taut with one hand while you use the other hand to scrub the belt with ScotchBrite pad. Both sides.

6. Using gardenhose w/nozzle or pressure washer, rinse the belt. First one side then the other. Keep belt taut.

7. Once you've got the belt clean use a clean towel to remove all excess water.

8. Open the door to release the belt. Leave the belt fully extended until dry. A couple ways to keep the belt from retracting are; Clip the belt into the opposing seatbelt clasp, wrap the seatbelt around the seat in a manner as to not allow the belt to retract, or you can even use a large metal paper-clip or similar-style clamp, and attach it to the belt where it enters the retracting mechanism.

9. This method ensures removal of dirt, lotions, make-up, body-oils, and leaves the belts looking like brand new. Most importantly; thorough removal of soap or detergent is assured, which can deteriorate the belts.

Detailing is an OCD hobby of mine


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

[QUOTor "RightTurnClyde, post: 903553, member: 37792"]For me, the best and easiest way to clean seat belts is this (sounds more complicated and time consuming than it actually is):

1. Open the door and leave it open.

2. Pull the seatbelt so that it is fully extended.

3. Holding the seatbelt outside the car, shut the door so that it 'traps' the belt between the door and doorjamb.

4. Spray a water-based cleaner/degreaser onto the belt.

5. Hold the belt taut with one hand while you use the other hand to scrub the belt with ScotchBrite pad. Both sides.

6. Using gardenhose w/nozzle or pressure washer, rinse the belt. First one side then the other. Keep belt taut.

7. Once you've got the belt clean use a clean towel to remove all excess water.

8. Open the door to release the belt. Leave the belt fully extended until dry. A couple ways to keep the belt from retracting are; Clip the belt into the opposing seatbelt clasp, wrap the seatbelt around the seat in a manner as to not allow the belt to retract, or you can even use a large metal paper-clip or similar-style clamp, and attach it to the belt where it enters the retracting mechanism.

9. This method ensures removal of dirt, lotions, make-up, body-oils, and leaves the belts looking like brand new. Most importantly, thorough removal of soap or detergent is assured which can deteriorate the belts.

Detailing is an OCD hobby of mine[/QUOTE]

You sir are some kinda genius!!! Just two questions:

1) which softness pads? I'm guessing the "scour" ones are too harsh
2) you wouldn't happen to have some duct-tape-and-wd40 folk solution for keepin diesel soot off the rear bumper and surrounding areas? Not removing - garden hose does that, daily, California almond farmers be damned, not my freakin problem I'm too poor and hassled to care - but actually keeping it from sticking back on????

Cuz yeah I kinda wash my very white car daily...sometimes twice daily.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Adieu said:


> 1) which softness pads? I'm guessing the "scour" ones are too harsh
> 2) you wouldn't happen to have some duct-tape-and-wd40 folk solution for keepin diesel soot off the rear bumper and surrounding areas? Not removing - garden hose does that, daily, California almond farmers be damned, not my freakin problem I'm too poor and hassled to care - but actually keeping it from sticking back on????
> 
> Cuz yeah I kinda wash my very white car daily...sometimes twice daily.


1. Just the green or blue Scotchbrite pads or even a bristled brush. Whatever you got laying around to get the cleaning solution into the fibers of the belt 
2. Diesel drivers have been looking for a solution to this forever. I'd polish and wax the rear of the car real good to help prevent buildup. A good wax should only need a quick swipe from a towel "or even a California duster (sold at Target or Amazon" to keep it looking fresh daily.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Green Scotchbrite scour pads??? Surely not the ones that can take your skin right off..? Maybe you mean the sponge side of a sponge???



RightTurnClyde said:


> 1. Just the green or blue Scotchbrite pads or even a bristled brush. Whatever you got laying around to get the cleaning solution into the fibers of the belt
> 2. Diesel drivers have been looking for a solution to this forever. I'd polish and wax the rear of the car real good to help prevent buildup. A good wax should only need a quick swipe from a towel "or even a California duster (sold at Target or Amazon" to keep it looking fresh daily.


Wax helps? I'd been considering it, but worried it might make things worse.... Towels work anyway, but smear a bit, and can wear the finish if there's brake dust and road crap mixed in with the soot

Garden hose works great, I migh have been looking for a portable 12v pressure washer/pump if my trunk weren't so diminutive already.... Can't even haul a halfstack in my work ride. It's kinda sad, really.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

I've used greens Scotchbrites (the ones that seem semi-hard but with water shrivel right up) for years with no ill effect. For really-really dirty belts you could also unbolt the anchor point at the bottom of the doorsill and soak belts in a bucket of detergent for a day (had to do that once).

A good wax job works wonders, on my car most nasty bugs splats on my front bumper will simply wipe off with no effort at all. Try a bottle of "Meguire's Quick Detailer" (Walmart), it's made for when you want a clean ride but not so dirty you need a full wash. It keeps your wax job fresher/longer as well.

I could go on and on but don't want to overkill this subject. If I started talking about "claying" and buffing to the levels I like (paint like glass) I'd fully expect to be laughed at; probably rightly so as I can get a bit obsessed with it all. I'm on a detailing forum as well, one guy on there details rare cars costing tens of millions. He uses a wax that's $9000 a tub!!! On that site I'm but a lowly minion.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> For me, the best and easiest way to clean seat belts is this (sounds more complicated and time consuming than it actually is):
> 
> 1. Open the door and leave it open.
> 
> ...


*
That's the best solution mentioned. BTW I share the same, attention to detail as you. I use to own detail shop's in both Sonoma, CA and Tucson, AZ
We use to clean seat belt's the exact same way.*


----------

